# Rescue whippets......



## {97702} (29 May 2017)

Well if I am truthful I always knew the puppy option would be impossible without a lottery win, so I have registered with three organisations to try and find a rescue whippet   I am pleased that J R Whippet Rescue - who I have known of for 30 years - have said that they fit the dog to the home rather than having broad-brush rules; I know that working full time will always be a major issue for rescue organisations so I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed  

If anyone knows of any...... would have to be a bitch, ideally about 3 years old?


----------



## Leo Walker (29 May 2017)

Tracey Beauchamp often gets whippets in and shes very sensible about rehoming them. Shes the first person I would contact f I was looking. I'd trawl preloved and the like as well.


----------



## Chiffy (29 May 2017)

Saw the heading and knew it would be your thread Levrier! In your favour is the fact that you make it work with your other dogs and the fact she wouldn't be alone. I have my fingers x for you.
Did you see my Facebook share? Flicka won in the best child handler yesterday and she hates showing!


----------



## GirlFriday (29 May 2017)

Honestly you'll probably get something quicker from  the small ads... It was several (6+?) months after I signed up with a host of organisations that I got the first offer. Different circs but again, a couple of the a key criteria not met. My small ads find is a delight though.


----------



## {97702} (29 May 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Tracey Beauchamp often gets whippets in and shes very sensible about rehoming them. Shes the first person I would contact f I was looking. I'd trawl preloved and the like as well.
		
Click to expand...

lol what an idiot I am - I'm sure
I've said before, Tracy did my first homecheck for my first rescue greyhound in 2002 and lives in the same town as me!  In fact I was friends with het husband on FB - can't remember if I still am lol - thanks LW you are a superstar!


----------



## {97702} (29 May 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Saw the heading and knew it would be your thread Levrier! In your favour is the fact that you make it work with your other dogs and the fact she wouldn't be alone. I have my fingers x for you.
Did you see my Facebook share? Flicka won in the best child handler yesterday and she hates showing!
		
Click to expand...

How did I miss that? I shall go and look now!


----------



## blackcob (29 May 2017)

I'm going on a GRSB pointy play date next weekend (keeping my mate from work company and cracking out the GoPro to film her daft hound) - if there's any whippy ladies available I will let you know.


----------



## {97702} (29 May 2017)

Lévrier;13559976 said:
			
		


			lol what an idiot I am - I'm sure
I've said before, Tracy did my first homecheck for my first rescue greyhound in 2002 and lives in the same town as me!  In fact I was friends with het husband on FB - can't remember if I still am lol - thanks LW you are a superstar!
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhh..... shoot me now, I was thinking of the wrong person!  #oldage Try again.....


----------



## Leo Walker (29 May 2017)

Well this is her:

https://www.facebook.com/Runningdogrescue

Add her and have a chat. Shes very sensible and would have no qualms rehoming to you


----------



## {97702} (29 May 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Well this is her:

https://www.facebook.com/Runningdogrescue

Add her and have a chat. Shes very sensible and would have no qualms rehoming to you
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much


----------



## Leo Walker (30 May 2017)

I've PMed you Lev, another friend is doing an emergency rehome today of an 8.5 month old blue and white whippet dog pup who needs a good home.


----------



## {97702} (30 May 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I've PMed you Lev, another friend is doing an emergency rehome today of an 8.5 month old blue and white whippet dog pup who needs a good home.
		
Click to expand...

I've not had a PM yet LW - please tell me more, tell me more


----------



## spacefaer (30 May 2017)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...nted.html?link=/search?keyword=whippet&page=3


----------



## {97702} (30 May 2017)

spacefaer said:



http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...nted.html?link=/search?keyword=whippet&page=3

Click to expand...

Thank you   I saw this advert yesterday when I had a quick look - I think he would argue with Hoover...


----------



## Leo Walker (30 May 2017)

Lévrier;13560529 said:
			
		


			I've not had a PM yet LW - please tell me more, tell me more   

Click to expand...

oh no, it mustnt have sent. Let me double check. Hes 8.5 months old, blue and white, dainty proper whippet, KC papers. Hes in temporary home in Newcastle.  The only reason I ddint take him is the thought of Floyd at 9 months and this boy at 8.5 months, living together, made me want to move out :lol:

I think hes found a home now though, I'll go and check.


----------



## Leo Walker (30 May 2017)

Hes found a home. I'll keep an eye out though.


----------



## {97702} (30 May 2017)

Awww I am glad for him but disappointed for me  thanks


----------



## Annette4 (30 May 2017)

Greyhound Gap regularly have whippet/whippet x's in. Here's a few...

http://greyhoundgap.proboards.com/thread/85471/nancy-5mnth-old-greyhound-pup

http://greyhoundgap.proboards.com/thread/85382/arfa-year-old-whippet-boy

I know a few people who have adopted/fostered for them and they certainly seem very sensible in their homing policies


----------



## millitiger (30 May 2017)

Have you tried the Evesham Greyhound and lurcher trust?

I think you are near me so close to them and they always have a lot of different types in.

We got a whippet X saluki from them last year to go with our whippet boy- my mum lives in and runs a pub and they were fine with that so assume ok with people who work normal jobs too.


----------



## {97702} (30 May 2017)

millitiger said:



			Have you tried the Evesham Greyhound and lurcher trust?

I think you are near me so close to them and they always have a lot of different types in.

We got a whippet X saluki from them last year to go with our whippet boy- my mum lives in and runs a pub and they were fine with that so assume ok with people who work normal jobs too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I rang about Pabsi a few days ago - she is just gorgeous - but she is not suitable unfortunately   I follow their website closely so am looking out for something else coming up


----------



## Smitty (1 June 2017)

Four Paws Animal Rescue in Newport, S Wales, have a small black whippet girl called Winnie, 2 years old, who looks absolutely sweet.


----------



## {97702} (1 June 2017)

Smitty said:



			Four Paws Animal Rescue in Newport, S Wales, have a small black whippet girl called Winnie, 2 years old, who looks absolutely sweet.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very very much I will have a look now


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (1 June 2017)

Not sure where you're based but Norfolk Greyhound Rescue http://norfolkgreyhoundrescue.co.uk/ do have whippets/lurchers as well as greyhounds. If you are on Facebook they are quite active on there - more so than their website.


----------



## {97702} (1 June 2017)

Dusty M Yeti said:



			Not sure where you're based but Norfolk Greyhound Rescue http://norfolkgreyhoundrescue.co.uk/ do have whippets/lurchers as well as greyhounds. If you are on Facebook they are quite active on there - more so than their website.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks yes I am already following them on FB - it's a bit of a trek for me as I'm in Gloucestershire, but its always worth it for the right dog


----------



## {97702} (1 June 2017)

Smitty said:



			Four Paws Animal Rescue in Newport, S Wales, have a small black whippet girl called Winnie, 2 years old, who looks absolutely sweet.
		
Click to expand...

I have submitted an application for Winnie


----------



## Clodagh (1 June 2017)

Lévrier;13562186 said:
			
		


			I have submitted an application for Winnie   

Click to expand...

Exciting!


----------



## Smitty (1 June 2017)

Lévrier;13562186 said:
			
		


			I have submitted an application for Winnie   

Click to expand...

Fingers crossed then.  She does look an absolute poppet.


----------



## {97702} (1 June 2017)

She does, doesn't she - so excited


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 June 2017)

she looks just right,  good luck


----------



## Moobli (1 June 2017)

Lévrier;13562186 said:
			
		


			I have submitted an application for Winnie   

Click to expand...

Ooh good luck.  Winnie will be one very lucky girl if she gets to be a part of your family


----------



## {97702} (2 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Ooh good luck.  Winnie will be one very lucky girl if she gets to be a part of your family 

Click to expand...

Thank you WGSD, that is such a kind thing to say


----------

